# can i find a job ?



## hichem metmer (Aug 23, 2010)

hello ; 

I hope that I student from Australia next year
Specialist university: Computer Engineering
Languages : Arabic, French, English, German and a bit of Russian
Is it possible to find a job?
How much is the salary of work per month?

I am still waiting for your responses

Kind Regards


----------



## www_miniadverts_com_au (Aug 4, 2010)

if you are looking for computer job....not easy....but because you can speak so many languages..you could find a job at immigration office


----------

